# crappie rods question?



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

:GI was at a cabelas this past week to buy a steelhead rod and walked over to where I thought they were and the sign said they were crappie rods. They were the longest rods I ever saw, even bigger than the steelhead rods! Why are crappie rods so big! I want to get one now. It looks like it would be fun for them and bluegills. Well anyone give me a clue on these crappies and the rods. I never have caught one yet.
I would like to get back out to Ladue to try before any bad weather. Thanks plsplns. :airplane:


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Crappie rods can be very long to help when fishing thick cover. This way you can easily put your bait in a small opening in some brush


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

sploosh56 said:


> Crappie rods can be very long to help when fishing thick cover. This way you can easily put your bait in a small opening in some brush


Cool> I get it get-em where they realy hide aproach. That makes sense. I can't wait to buy one and try it out. I'm gonna keep up the reserch on this. anymore help is very thankfull. I can't believe how big these fish get. I thought 1' max but seeing these 15'' fish can really put out some filets. thanks sploosh. <><


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Long rods are good for drifting too, keeping baits away from boat. They are usually very sensitive and allow you to use lighter line, as the action of the rod takes the energy of the fish... Plus, the help in depth control. You always know where 10' is... makes it easy when verticle fishing brush piles, etc.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

cool Carl, Can't wait. I'm a big bluegill guy, and this should be good to use on them too I figure. I like using the lite fluocarbons. I have 2lb on one of my rods. I would like to fish bluegills with that. Hey more fishing talk is needed on "The Great Outdoors" programs, Tell those guys! Thanks <><:airplane:


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Since its hunting season, and they're all hunters, they talk a lot about it, which is OK. I'll try to call in this weekend with a fishing report. I missed last week due to a poor cell signal where I was fishing.

Remember, you can call in and talk fishing too! It's fun and easy. 216-901-0945 between 8 and 10AM Sunday mornings! LOL


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

will do Carl thanks a lot <><


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

what station is that great outdoors program on?


----------

